# Confusion about the "must not arrive after" date



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

I just got my visa 476 granted, and I am a little confused about the "must not arrive after" date. As you can see below, I must make my first arrival before 05 September 2017 and then I can stay in Australia for 18 months. 
Then what does the "must not arrive after" date mean? My understanding is, after the "must not arrive after" date I can continue staying in Australia as long as I am onshore and my stay period hasn't reached 18 months. But if I am offshore or I leave Australia after that date, I cannot enter or reenter Australia.
I am not sure about my understanding, so if anyone knows the answer, please share your view, I would appreciate it. Thanks.

Must Make First Entry to Australia Before : 05 September 2017
Must Not Arrive After : 22 March 2018
Stay Period : 18 month(s) from the date of first arrival
Travel Facility : Multiple


----------



## khurram_swabi (Sep 17, 2016)

mangaspiderman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buddy you are overthinking. Must not arrive mean that ur visa will expire on 22 mar 18. And can't reenter australia if you are offshore. You can enter on 22 mar or anytime before that but not after that. You can arrive anytime before that.

I don't know what's wrong with your thinking.

It is as simple as a product that you buy at a store which always have an expiry date and you cant use that product after the expiry date.

Use your senses please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

khurram_swabi said:


> Buddy you are overthinking. Must not arrive mean that ur visa will expire on 22 mar 18. And can't reenter australia if you are offshore. You can enter on 22 mar or anytime before that but not after that. You can arrive anytime before that.
> 
> I don't know what's wrong with your thinking.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Perhaps I got the "expiry date" wrong, Because in my understanding, if my visa expired, then I cannot stay in Australia any longer. But according to your interpretation, after the expiry date I can still stay in Australia but just cannot reenter it, right?


----------



## khurram_swabi (Sep 17, 2016)

Brother how can you stay in australia if you don't have a visa? After that you have to extend your visa. Leave that for now! Come to Australia first. Life will teach u alot here. Be prepared 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khurram_swabi (Sep 17, 2016)

And yes u can still stay if ur visa expires but u will be living illegally and you may face detention or deportation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

mangaspiderman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my visa 476 granted, and I am a little confused about the "must not arrive after" date. As you can see below, I must make my first arrival before 05 September 2017 and then I can stay in Australia for 18 months.
> Then what does the "must not arrive after" date mean? My understanding is, after the "must not arrive after" date I can continue staying in Australia as long as I am onshore and my stay period hasn't reached 18 months. But if I am offshore or I leave Australia after that date, I cannot enter or reenter Australia.
> ...


you can enter, re-enter multiple times till 22st March 2018 23:59 AET. If you will arrive on 22nd March 00:00 hours AET, you will not be allowed and VISA will be stand cancelled.

Once you arrive and your 18 months period gets over, you will need to apply for extension of file a PR to remain in Australia.

Good Luck!


----------

